# Changing Process Priority



## Colandra (Sep 23, 2008)

I am runnng Vista Home Basic
I am a Skype user and I think it runs better(maybe I am having myself on) if I change its Priority through Task Manager to HIGH.

Is there a way to change this Process so that it always starts and runs with a higher Priority.

Many thanks
Colandra


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try this: http://www.prnwatch.com/prio.html


----------



## Colandra (Sep 23, 2008)

Will :
Thanks for you help.
I tried PRIO but I could not get the Process Priority function to work the way I wanted it to.
Anyway I searched furthed and found "Process Priority Optimizer" and this product has the functionality I was looking for. In fact it has a very nice BOOSt FORGROUND function which I am using to give SKYPE priority when I am using it.

Many thanks
Colandra


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I wouldn't try Prio in Vista. It's driver can cause enough problems in XP. If you do install it in XP, skip the driver installation. It can lead to permissions issues or lost accounts. The other functions it adds to the Task Manager will still work.

Try installing Process Tamer. It has a lot of functions related to priorities. It will tame processes that start to use too much CPU and lower it until they calm down. You can also use it to set default priorities for any processes.

But there amy be times where you want to control one individually. I use the Tamer for most things, but for media players, I prefer to use PowerMenu. It allows you to change the priority of a process or window by adding priorities to the context menu. It adds tray-minimize, too.


----------

